# PowerBook 12" rev.C mourant !?



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Salutations,

J'ai en ma possession un PowerBook 12" rev.C (1,33Ghz, 768Mo RAM, HD 80Go, ...) tournant sous Panther (10.3.9).

Depuis quelques jours, il émet un bruit assez spécial. J'ai l'impression que cela vient à côté du trackpad, côté gauche. Enfin, ça, je n'en suis pas sûr.

Cela ressemble à un bruit de vibrations. Qui joue parfois du tic-tac.
Cela s'arrête parfois suivant ma façon de le bouger et de le mouvoir.
Puis maintenant, c'est continu.

Ce matin, pouf. Il a figé en quittant une appli. Le genre de freeze que je connaissais que sous Windows (non, non, je ne suis pas là pour faire le troll, c'est pour essayer de donner une idée).
Ne pouvant (du moins, je crois) rien faire, j'ai redémarré en maintenant la toucher "Power".

Je le rallume... et pouf. L'écran fond bleu et gris n'affiche pas la pomme habituelle.
Si, après quelques petites minutes. Et enfin la petite roue de chargement. Mais il n'ira pas plus loin.

Ne supportant plus le bruit, j'ai enelevé la batterie pour procéder à l'exctinction.

Après une petite pause, je tente encore. Il a l'air toujours aussi e plus occupé à faire du vacarme qu'à démarrer. Donc je vais faire un tour une dizaine de minutes. A mon retour, je vois le fond de démarrage habituel, mais... il y a un dossier miniscule affiché, façon OS9 (si je ne me trompe pas) et le logo du Finder dessus.

Youpi. Bon, j'ai peur que cela vienne du disque dur.
J'ai des données vitales sur cet ordinateur. La vie de l'Alu, qu'importe. L'important c'est de pouvoir récupérer mes données.

J'espère toutefois que vous pourrez m'aider à me dépatauger de cette situation.

Ah, oui. Mon Alu est tombé une fois ou deux. Mais cela fait longtemps, et il n'a jamais eu de problèmes jusqu'à présent.

Est-ce à force de le balloter ? Et le disque dur aurait pu se déloger d'un poil ?
Qui aller voir ? L'envoyer à Apple ?

Si cela peut aider, je peux essayer d'enregistrer le bruit... :mouais: 

Pouah.

:rateau:

Merci par avance.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

A gauche du trackpad, c'est le disque dur. Essaie déjà de le réparer logiquement (en software, pour récupérer les données avant la catastrophe), démarre sur le dvd d'installation et lance l'Utilitaire disque, tente une réparation quitte a recommencer plusieurs fois (jusqu'à 10-12 fois, parfois il règles les problèmes petit à petit).

Si ça marche pas on passera l'étape 2 : DiskWarrior, puis à la 3 : démontage


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Je rajoute : une fois l'Utilitaire disque lancé et le disque (pas le volume avec le nom Macintosh HD) sélectionné regarde en bas de la fenêtre de l'utilitaire et dis-nous le status de l'état smart ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse supermoquette.

Bien, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit. Sélectionant mon disque dur, je ne peux rien faire. Ni le réparer, ni vérifier, de même pour les autorisations.
Côté disque (celui d'installation que j'ai inséré donc), je ne vois pas de "smart" ? Peut-être parce-que je suis en langue Anglaise (quoique "smart" fait quand même bien anglais).

Désolé si je fais mon boulay, mais je ne suis pas habitué à ce genre de manipulations.

Merci encore.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Je pige mal : as-tu démarré sur le cd d'installation ? sinon insère le et démarre en pressant C, il va démarrer sur le cd, tu auras un panneau te demandant de choisir la langue d'installation, choisi le français, une fois fait, sous panther, va dans le menu Installer dans la barre des menu a gauche, il y a un sous menu Utilitaire disque, c'est de là qu'il faut partir !

Y a pas de boulet pour des questions techniques hein ! tu vas les récupérer tes données.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Oui, je sais quand même démarrer sur le disque d'installation. 

J'ai maintenu la touche "C" puis il démarre sur le disque. Il me demande de choisir ma langue, j'ai pris Anglais (car mon système est en Anglais... me suis dit qu'au cas où) et je clique sur "Installer", puis "Disk Utility", et j'ai suivi tes indications.

Je n'ai vu aucun "smart". C'est pas faute d'avoir tout regardé.
Et si je sélectionne mon disque dur, je ne peux ni vérifier le disque, ni le réparer. Même chose pour les autorisations.
Par contre, je peux vérifier les autorisations du disque d'installation apparemment.

Merci encore pour ton aide, j'apprécie vraiment.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Mmmh la langue importe peut. Bon il y a une icone (avec un nom technique) ou deux icônes (une un nom technqiue et l'autre avec le nom qu'il avait dans le finder) ?Si tu le sélectionne y a t'il en haut l'icone "Monter" grisée ou pas ? 

Ça commence a sentir le roussi là


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Un nom technique ?

Il y a une colonne horizontale avec "Burn", "New Image", "Mount", "Eject", "Enable Journaling" et "Info".
Quoique je sélectionne, seuls "New Image" et "Info" sont disponibles. Les autres sont grisés.

Je me fiche vraiment que cet ordinateur soit fichu, tout ce qui m'importe, c'est de récupérer mes données. Même si on le doit le bousiller pour arriver à ce résultat.
Il doit bien y avoir un moyen.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Attend tu as cliqué sur l'icone du disque ? il faut qu'il soit sélectionné.

Désespère pas encore, dans l'ultime cas on peut le démonter et le mettre dans une tour pour tester.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

J'ai sélectionné mon disque 80Go Toshiba, oui. Dans la colonne de gauche.
Et tout reste grisé, comme je te l'ai dit...

Il y a bien une vieille tour PC qui traine, mais je n'ai jamais touché au hardware...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

As-tu des potes qui ont des macs  ? je sais c'est rare


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Les potes en eux-même sont rares. 

Non, je n'ai personne. Je suis sur un iMac G5 dernier cru là. Mais je ne vais pas me risquer à faire quoi que ce soit côté hardware avec lui. :rose:

En somme, il faut que je téléphone à Apple ? Que j'aille dans un Apple Center (y en a un à une heure de chez-moi, c'est faisable) ?

Je ne peux pas renoncer à récupérer mes données.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Si tu n'aimes pas bricoler je crois que c'est préférable oui.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Bien, je vais déjà essayer de téléphoner à Apple et voir ce qu'ils vont me dire.

Je te tiens au courant. Merci encore.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Bien, je vais déjà essayer de téléphoner à Apple et voir ce qu'ils vont me dire.
> 
> Je te tiens au courant. Merci encore.


J'oubliais : tu as un mac dispo, si tu as aussi un cable firewire tu peux essayer de démarrer le pb avec T de pressé et le relier à l'iMac et tenter les mêmes choses via l'Utilitaire disque de l'iMac.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Je viens d'essayer. J'obtiens un fond bleu au bout d'un moment avec le logo FireWire dansant. Et en bas au milieu de l'écran, une sorte e pile argenté avec une barre rouge au milieu.

Mais rien d'autre ne se passe ?

Edit :

Ah, il faut redémarreb d'après ce qu'il me dit. Pour procéder à l'installation d'OSX. C'est bien cela ? 
Je ne veux pas faire de bourdes...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

le fond bleu avec le logo c'est ce qu'il faut, la barre rouge c'est pas la batterie ' il est sur secteur ? une fois que t'obtiens le fond bleu avec le logo il faut le relier à l'iMac par un cable firewire. il va se comporter comme un disque externe.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2006)

et un DD de mort un


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

reste la méthode du congélo mackie, rezba a pu tirer qql chose de son disque de powerbook, mais je retrouve plus le fil


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Ne me dites pas que mes données sont perdues ? Pas ça...

J'ai essayé de le relier à l'iMac. Disque externe, exact. Je lance "Installer Mac OS X".
Il me demande de redémarrer l'iMac. J'exécute. Il démarre normalement avec la pomme et la roue, mais là, la pomme est remplacée par un signe "interdit". Comme les espaces non fumeur, etc. Un cercle barrée en diagonale. Puis l'iMac a lancé ses ventilos dans un bruit effrayant. J'ai tout déconnecté et restart.

Je laisse mon PowerBook éteind. Je vais tenter de l'amener à l'Apple Center de Nice.
J'ai peur de faire des bêtises.

Je ne peux pas croire que je puisse perdre ces données... j'ai déjà fait des backups, mais pas toutes les semaines quand même...
Je suis un utilisateur normal... si je dois sauvegarder mes photos, mes documents, etc, chaque semaine (par exemple), je m'en sors plus...

Je désespère là.

Je vais à Nice le plus vite possible (pas aujourd'hui sûrement) en souhaitant pouvoir récupérer mes données. Qu'importe de l'ordinateur.

Merci pour votre aide, c'est gentil.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Heu pas besoin de démarrer sur le cd sur l'iMac, simplement avec le système courant, juste relier les deux.

Mai par sécurité va voir un spécialiste.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Février 2006)

Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai des nouvelles.

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ce thread de rezba. Mais il ne parle pas de congélateur.

J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi ce fichu disque dur a commencé à se dégrader d'un coup.

A bientôt avec le sourire. Enfin, je l'espère de tout coeur.
Et encore merci.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (2 Mars 2006)

Hello, hello.

Comme promis, je vous tiens au courant de mes (més)aventures.

L'Apple Center de Nice, déjà, je ne les aime pas. Ils m'ont pris pour un bon boulet qui allait se faire entuber. Je ne suis pas pro, mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties. 

Apparemment, le disque était mal en point. Pourquoi, comment... va savoir.
Il est toutefois possible d'après eux de récupérer mes données, mais avec difficultés.

Résultat, j'ai commandé sur Internet (étant donné que j'ai halluciné sur ce qu'il me proposait et aux prix pratiqués) un Hitachi 80Go 7200Rpm Travelstar 7K100 pour remplacer le disque actuel de mon Alu.
Ça fera une upgrade sympa (positivons).

Ainsi qu'un disque externe LaCie d2 Hard Drive avec Triple Interface en 250Go. Ça fait longtemps que j'en voulais un. Et vu que ce très charmant Apple Center voulait me facturer 70 HT de l'heure pour faire des sauvegardes sur DVD de mes données, ce qui aurait pris d'après eux quatre heures... autant avoir un joli LaCie pour moins cher (aberrant).

Bref, j'attends mes deux disques et je leur apporte en espérant récupérer l'intégralité de mes données sous peu.

Oh, autre chose. Ça m'a personnellement fait marrer... Arrivant avec  mon Alu légèrement cabossé (la fameuse chute un an auparavant), on m'a fait croire premièrement qu'il fallait que je fasse absolument réparer la carrosserie (ils m'ont même fait un devis qui revenait à 600 HT pour changer la coque aluminium inférieure et la batterie, puisque l'ordinateur est cabossé coin batterie, fais péter le bénéfice), voire que j'en achète un neuf car c'était dommage de réparer "ça".
Comme dirait le bon leet de base : mais lol.
Bref, autant dire que j'ai refusé la réparation esthétique. C'est vrai que ça me fait mal au ventre quand je regarde son petit coin gondolé et la batterie légèrement déboîté, mais 600 billets... Relativisons.
Je préfère garder ça pour un futur précieux. :rateau:

Encore merci pour vos précédentes réponses.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (8 Mars 2006)

Tout est bien qui finit bien.

Mon "vieux" disque dur Toshiba n'est plus dans mon petit Alu. Il était apparemment plutôt mal en point. Pourquoi, comment... Je n'ai pas pu parler au technicien, donc... 

L'Alu abrite à présent un Hitachi 80Go Travelstar 7K100 à 7200Rpm. Il est un peu plus bruyant que le Toshiba à 5400Rpm toutefois, surtout au niveau du grattage.

J'ai pu récupérer l'intégralité de mes données, et je possède à présent un LaCie d2 Extreme with Triple Interface de 250Go à 7200Rpm, branché en FW400 (apparemment, mon Alu n'a pas de FireWire 800 ? J'aurais pourtant cru...).
Le LaCie ronronne bien, il faut le dire. Et offre un bruit de plus important de temps à autre alors qu'il n'est en aucun cas sollicité. J'aurais apprécié plus de discrétion de sa part. Mais ce nouveau compagnon me plaît bien malgré tout. Son oeil bleu est une sympathique présence. Je lui parle de temps en temps. :rateau:

Je tâcherais de faire des backups à partir de maintenant. Il me reste à ranger mes dossiers, tout ça... Maniaquerie oblige.

Peut-être me suis-je fait avoir. Mais je ne pense pas. C'était quand même un Apple Center avec Centre de Maintenance agréé... et vingt-ans d'expérience, bla bla... Enfin. J'ai mes données, c'est le plus important.

Hitachi 80Go 7200Rpm Travelstar 7K100 : 170.
LaCie d2 Hard Drive Extreme with Triple Interface 250Go : 200.
Main d'oeuvre de deux heures par MCS : 160.

Oui, quand même. Bon, on n'y pense pas. :rose:

Et vivement le prochain pour ne plus avoir la batterie qui se déloge sans arrêt.


----------



## kertruc (8 Mars 2006)

J'aime bien les histoires qui finissent bien 

Je trouve pas ça trop cher...


----------

